# Solved: Dymo Add In



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I installed a dymo labelwriter duo plus the software for it. This software installed add-ins to all my office suite programs (2010). I want to have these add-ins removed. I tried, but it say only the administrator can do it. I am the administrator and it still won't let me do it. See attachment HELP, it takes longer for these programs to load because of this.
Thanks


----------



## TechLuke (May 24, 2011)

Launch Word as Administrator before you attempt to manage the add-ins in Word.
How-to: 
click Start
in the box search programs and files enter winword.exe
In the list of programs that appeears above right click the winword.exe program
click Run as Administrator from the context menu


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, I'll Try it.
Silverado


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

It worked only if I sign on as administrator, but when I click on the icon on my desktop, it loads the dymo back up at startup. It isn't quite working right yet


----------



## TechLuke (May 24, 2011)

Which icon?


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

The Outlook Icon on the desktop.

I also wanted to change a file name on something else, but it said that I don't have administrator privledges. I am the owner, How can I make this so I can change anything I want for me to be the administrator? 

This is frustrating.

Thanks


----------



## TechLuke (May 24, 2011)

I dont understand; your screeenshot is for Word is it not? But you click on the Outlook icon to open Outlook and the Dymo Add-In you removed or disabled in Word then is reloaded into Word?
You can remove and disable Add-Ins, which did you do; try both.
One question at a time, the privledges thing is something else. Are you maybe working with a new OS.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry, I ment Outlook.
I found out how to be able to remove the dymo add in. When I opened (in outlook) file/options/add ins. I saw the dymo add in. I tried to remove it, it would not let me do it. I then right clicked on the "outlook" icon clicked on "properties" clicked on "capatablity" put a check mark in "run as administrator". I was then able to remove the dymo add in completely. I then went back to the outlook right clicked did same as above, and removed the check mark in "run as administrator". This way no one else can remove anything. I then opened "outlook" and the dymo add in was gone.
Thanks for your help in this matter.


----------

